# Dominion Detailing! EVERYONE LOOK



## DavidCowen (Feb 7, 2013)

If your from Scotland and want your car detailed, go to Rob! Unbelievable prices but his work is outstanding!

Have a look on his website and facebook.

http://www.dominiondetailing.co.uk/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dominion-Detailing-Ltd/338964202846666

My car is the red audi TT MK2

Thanks guys! :detailer:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice website mate !


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

Great prices.bit far from me tho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Prices look good. 

Is he a forum sponsor? 

If not, expect this thread to disappear quickly.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Prices look good.
> 
> Is he a forum sponsor?
> 
> If not, expect this thread to disappear quickly.


Yes he is , seems a very decent guy:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes he is , seems a very decent guy:thumb:


Good stuff.

Certainly good to see competitive rates, his work is good, plus he is a good guy, I hope he does well.

Local to me at the moment too. Sadly I prefer my own inferior workmanship.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Ive known of Rob for ages (in the internet world), so i know he is a good guy...

but, 4 days work for £250, using probably £40 worth of products... I've no idea how he manages to do it. Once all the over heads and tax is paid there is hardly anything left.

Cracking prices (you can't really do it cheaper without cutting corners), and great results.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

For that level of skill and products I know what I would be doing if closer, leaving my car for 4 days.Excellent work and prices.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments. I work from home out of my own large garage, I don't have an industrial unit so do not have the associated overheads, hence the lower prices, plus I am still a fledgling business so I need incentives to attract customers. 

I am pretty busy and am quite happy with what I earn for a days work (I am not greedy or profit-driven), but as with everything the busier I get the running costs increase. So in the second half of this year I am going to be restructuring my entire pricing plan.


----------



## bigvw (Mar 19, 2006)

Great website and prices! Good luck with your business mate :thumb:

cheers Paul


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Good To See Feedback, All ABout A Good Solid reputation.


----------

